# Transformers War for Cybertron



## Trafalgar Law (Dec 13, 2009)

Anyone exited about it? I know I am! 
We can possibly get a Transformers game that doesn't suck! The last good game was the PS2 Armada game (wich I love, exept some small details, like the SCALING int the game, what was up with that?),

Reveal article and concept art:


Teaser trailer:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmOFXDtZKsE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 13, 2009)

Enjoyed transformers 2 for what it was despite big problems. This can be the next big one though, looks awesome.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Dec 13, 2009)

Oh, I must have missed that then. I generally try to keep away from any movie game. I probably should give it a shot if I get the chance.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 13, 2009)

Okay, that looks cool.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm excited about this cause it looks like it's geared tower multiplayer, and has a brand new style.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 13, 2009)

Article link is down


----------



## Gnome (Dec 13, 2009)

According to IGN it has gameplay similar to Gears of War, Over the shoulder 3rd person shooter.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 13, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> According to IGN it has gameplay similar to Gears of War, Over the shoulder 3rd person shooter.



If it plays as good as Gears of War, I will probly pre-order.

Looks like this is heavily influeced by The War Within, though I hope their alt forms are close to earth vehicles, it just wouldn't be as enjoyable without that aspect.


----------



## Koolaidbtnh (Dec 13, 2009)

would much rather see a beast wars game.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Jan 13, 2010)

Finally, there's a new trailer and it's epic


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 13, 2010)

Pretty epic looking

i like Bumblebees design the most so far


----------



## Roy (Jan 13, 2010)

Trailer looks awesome.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 13, 2010)

Mmmmmmmmmm..... Transformer.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Jan 13, 2010)

Loved how they also showed Bumblebee, Ratchet, Soundwave and Starscream! <3


----------



## Roy (Jan 13, 2010)

I want to see how the gameplay looks.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2010)

It does look pretty good; I'd also like to see some gameplay footage though.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 13, 2010)

Please have Create a Transformer. D:


----------



## Roy (Jan 13, 2010)

^That would be awesome


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2010)

My transformer would transform into a giant, muscular humanoid and a giant, unstoppable ship. I'd call it the Juggernaut.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 13, 2010)

Mine would have lightsabers.

And transform into a bad ass plane.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2010)

Mine would kick your's ass.  By the power of Grey Skull.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 13, 2010)

Thank the lords that skill trumps potential.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2010)

When this game comes out we're having a fight online.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 13, 2010)

Do you really want to be made to cry and run back to turn-based JRPG's?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2010)

I've been beaten by children in every game I've ever played. Do your worst.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 13, 2010)

Robot teabagging, coming right up!


----------



## Buster (Jan 13, 2010)

Oh damn, Tripticon is in this game? 

Must-have..


----------



## Gnome (Jan 13, 2010)

GOTY right here...not really, but looks damn good.


----------



## Pipe (Jan 14, 2010)

gentlemen here are the fruits of batman arkham asylum the possibility of having great licensed games that don?t suck and as far as I have seen this game would be badass 

boss fight against omega supreme and tripticon


----------



## SageMaster (Jan 14, 2010)

I admit, this game looks fucking awesome. Those trailers were too epic. 

Now, a Create your Transformer option would be too fucking epic. If I could create one, it'd be called Heavy Metal and he'd transform into a tank.


----------



## D4nc3Style (Jan 15, 2010)

The trailer just makes me want to see more of what type of gameplay it's going to have. 

I'm kinda hoping for third person like in Uncharted.


----------



## nick65 (Jan 15, 2010)

they already mentioned it was third person..
i hated the transformer series for a long time, you could only shoot and basically nothing else of upgrading or doing a combo of what so ever.
thats why i liked the minicon series on the ps2 alot, to me thats still the best transformer game. so i hope that this game will make a change, atleast i saw prime with an axe and a gun so that gives me hope.
what i saw in the trailer where moving stages and that to me would be amazing as a gameplay element(prime riding a road that appears as he goes, bumblebee getting some protection while hes shooting from a wall coming up). so i wonder how theyre gonna implent that, but im sure it will be in since its shown so much in the trailer.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 15, 2010)

The only thing I didn't like from the trailer was Optimus' design, but... maybe he'll get the Matrix of Leadership later in the game and then transform into awesome-bot.


----------



## Pipe (Feb 26, 2010)

a new gameplay trailer is out  it looks awesome


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 26, 2010)

Please have online character customization...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 26, 2010)

Interest level now at 65%.


----------



## FFLN (Feb 26, 2010)

That looks pretty good. What's the release date again? This fall/winter?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 26, 2010)

In brightest day, in blackest night,
No evil shall escape my sight
Let those who worship evil's might,
Beware my power... Starscream's Bluff!


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 27, 2010)

Holy shit, I'm excited. The gameplay looks awesome, Bumblebee switching to the car in mid-jump was awesome.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 27, 2010)

Goddamn, that just looks  it will probably be a million times better than the movies as well.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 27, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Goddamn, that just looks  it will probably be a million times better than the movies as well.



I know, I really hope it's just as good as Batman: Arkham Asylum.


----------



## C. Hook (Feb 27, 2010)

I see Soundwave. Therefore, I'm happy.

Although Beast Wars/Animated are the best Transformers TV shows, a Generation 1 continuity would be the best for simple nostalgia purposes, and the G1 characters just look cooler than Beasts or wierdass animated designs.

Speaking of Animated, Optimus' axe seems to be a hybrid of the larger handheld animated axe and the G1 orange.

Comparison
Animated

G1


Anyways, I have some hope for a good Transformers game.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Mar 2, 2010)

Really good new guys! Cusom characters for the online! 



> Transformers: War for Cybertron is an upcoming videogame based on the popular Hasbro 2010 toy range of the same name.
> 
> It is being developed for PC, PlayStation 3, Xbox 360 and Wii by High Moon Studios for Activision.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 2, 2010)

Me Grimlock Kick Butt

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBUAG6Gy-to[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gnome (Mar 2, 2010)

Trafalgar Law said:


> Really good new guys! Cusom characters for the online!


that's what i'm talking about!


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Mar 2, 2010)

I just saw the trailers for the game yesterday. Looks really awesome! Funny that the Starscream footage shows him doing that flip thing that he did in Michael Bay's Transformers movie.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Mar 5, 2010)

This weeks GT TV have quite a lot of stuff, check it out;


Info on story and multiplayer! And new footage! Transformers info in chapter 2 (linked) and 3!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 5, 2010)

I just hope that for the character customization you can make a good looking model, and not a generic crappy one.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 5, 2010)

New Gameplay make it look awesome.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Apr 6, 2010)

Been some time since any proper news on the game, but here's a pic of the Amazon preorder bonus multiplayer character Demolisher:



They really are pulling our hair with the preorder extras, first Shockwave and now this. Wors thins is that since I live in Finland, I have no clue on what we'll be getting...


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Apr 7, 2010)

Sorry for double post, but more news!

Multi player trailer:


Character bios and game covers:


And interview and demo gameplay (at 11.30)


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 7, 2010)

WANT       D:


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 7, 2010)

Looks great, can't wait for this one.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Apr 8, 2010)

I just hope the character customization is a bit more than pick your body and then the color. It seems like that, but some head, shoulder, leg etc customization would be really fun!


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Apr 9, 2010)

The trailers look freaking awesome!!! I want it now!


----------



## Aruarian (May 7, 2010)

Looking awesome.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 7, 2010)

Transformers

[00] Transformers: War for Cybertron
[01] Transformers Prime
[02] Transformers Generation ONE
- Transformers The Movie
[03] Transformers: Beast Wars
[04] Transformers: Beast Machines


----------



## Legend (May 7, 2010)

This game is gonna be epic


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (May 12, 2010)

I thought I heard that if I pre-order from Gamestop I can use Shockwave, but in multi-player. Can I only use Shockwave in multi-player?


----------



## Ronin0510 (May 12, 2010)

lol seems you guys havent heard about Jazz preorder at bestbuy.

Online is going to be sick. The customization looks to be pretty deep. The four classes look to be fun and all have way cool perks and stuff. its coming june 22. LOL my only gripe is it looks to be online multiplayer only. I was hoping for at least splitscreen two player offline but oh well. I'll get it for wii and my ps3 lol


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (May 12, 2010)

Ronin0510 said:


> lol seems you guys havent heard about Jazz preorder at bestbuy.
> 
> Online is going to be sick. The customization looks to be pretty deep. The four classes look to be fun and all have way cool perks and stuff. its coming june 22. LOL my only gripe is it looks to be online multiplayer only. I was hoping for at least splitscreen two player offline but oh well. I'll get it for wii and my ps3 lol


 
I like Jazz, but Shockwave is one of my top favorites. That's one of the reasons why I need to know if he's multi-player only or not.

I wonder how many created Transformers are going to have "Prime" and "Tron" surnames?


----------



## Sephiroth (May 13, 2010)

I've been looking forward to this ever since it was revealed, quite stoked.

I don't know if I dig the transformation noise they picked.


----------



## Masurao (May 13, 2010)

This game seems like alot of fun actually, probably might end up renting it.


----------



## Aruarian (May 13, 2010)

You can play co-op singleplayer, I think.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 14, 2010)

Yeah you can, saw it on the gameplay they showed on a talk show.

4 player co-op, shit is awesome.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (May 18, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I've been looking forward to this ever since it was revealed, quite stoked.
> 
> *I don't know if I dig the transformation noise they picked.*



It's the original noise from the show.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 19, 2010)

No it isn't.


----------



## Maxi (May 19, 2010)

I don't know, probably not very interested in this one. 
I never really was a fan of Transformers to begin with, so i'll probably skip this one.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (May 19, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> No it isn't.



LOL yes it is.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 19, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> LOL yes it is.



Nope.

I'm right and your wrong.


----------



## Aruarian (May 19, 2010)

You're wrong on your spelling of 'you're'.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (May 19, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Nope.
> 
> I'm right and your wrong.



Prove it.
"you're"


----------



## Sephiroth (May 19, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> You're wrong on your spelling of 'you're'.



My grammar changes nothing. 

We played this game before didn't we?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 19, 2010)

This game looks mega triple epic


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jun 1, 2010)

Hilarious video. I love how Starscream facepalms at the end. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtyYt7oRMhs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Twilit (Jun 11, 2010)

The demo is fun as hell. I can't decide if I like Scout or Soldier better. Can't wait to check out Scientist and...other one (The name fails me.)


What are the benefits to pre ordering at GameStop?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 11, 2010)

You get like... Jazz or someone available as a skin for Escalation Mode  Jazz is a scout I believe  It's not really worth anything in all honesty but hey-ohhhhh 

Also, according to the official website, the only Leader-class transformer on the Decepticon team is Soundwave  Surely Shockwave will be another Leader to balance things out, anyone got any ideas who the third will be? There seems to be 3 of every class. Same goes for the Autobots concerning Soldiers, they have only Warpath so far and that's it  Grimlock on the DS is a Soldier as well.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Jun 12, 2010)

you actually get Shockwave as the exclusive escalation mode character for pre-ordering at gamestop. Jazz is at BestBuy and Energon Demolisher is at Amazon.....


----------



## Twilit (Jun 12, 2010)

I foresee 1v1's being incredibly fun on this game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 12, 2010)

Your very frail, more shooter like in the multiplayer game, but from a gameplay standpoint it makes sense.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 12, 2010)

Game is so damn awesome. Vastly prefer the Scout over the Soldier, though. More my kind of pace. Raping online, when I manage to get a game going. Best score so far has been 20-0, though I'm averaging about a 5:1 kill to death ratio. Can't wait to try out the Scientist class.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jun 12, 2010)

Yeah I love the scout class, I feel naked without my cloak, haha.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 12, 2010)

Haha, ye. I roll with the Shottie and sniper. The other two weapons are too weak for my liking. I used to roam around and pick up a machine/gattling gun from the fatties when they died, but I figured the Sniper will do it's job well. I love circling around enemies, using the terrain to my advantage before getting behind them, firing two shots on a Scout or three on a Soldier and meleeing. Only downside is that when they get to medium-range you're only able to use your vehicle mode.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 12, 2010)

I really want to play this now. 

10 more days.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 13, 2010)

PS3 demo on Tuesday.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 13, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> PS3 demo on Tuesday.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 13, 2010)

Should be on PSN.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 13, 2010)

You are just messin with me.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 13, 2010)

.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 13, 2010)

.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 13, 2010)

Heh, just played 18-0. Next best was 12-2.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 13, 2010)

Highest killstreak I've hit is 13, twice. Very possibly to go a whole match as a Scout only getting killed once or not at all. I usually end of top of the team but the last couple of matches I've had I've got into neutral figures (7-7 or 8-8) because my team has been utterly crap and I have to go on the offensive a bit more.

Right now, as everyone is saying, the Scout >>>>> Soldier. Scout's got a good couple of things going for it whereas the Soldier only has the Whirlwind. We all need the full game for full balance


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 13, 2010)

Soldier has beastly weapons. The minigun is insane once it gets ramped up, and a soldier + blue shield + hover = Get the fuck out of the way. The EMP shotgun is also insanely powerful.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 13, 2010)

I've not been using the Shotgun as others on Gamefags have been complaining it needs buffing. The Chain gun as you say is really good but it's a time-based weapon (I tend to start it up the moment I get a sniff of an enemy in the area so by the time I actually see them I can unleash my full load ). Hover is quite poor concerning the level cap as well. I have the Ammo Beacon in my setup but I never use it. Level cap needs to be raised to 6 so we can use 3 perks .

However, what I do like is how there's so many abilities and perks that you really can have 2 or 3 different kinds of one class who will all have distinct feels and purposes to them. As a soldier you can either buff Whirlwind, buff Hover, or buff your accuracy + defence and become a tank (in the MMO way, not vehicle mode way :33) with the Mini-Gun. Etc


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 13, 2010)

WHY THE FUCK IS THERE NO HOST MIGRATION

/rage


----------



## Twilit (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm really anxious to see what the other multiplayer modes are like.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 13, 2010)

Scout --> Vehicle mode --> Boost --> Robot mode + melee -->  Shotgun.

Every fucking time; I have never lost using this strategy.  Instant kill, and quick getaway with boosted vehicle mode again.  Rinse, repeat.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jun 13, 2010)

I am gonna get it because its the only coop multiplayer online game that looks any good right now


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 13, 2010)

I will be adding some of you guys on xbox when this game comes out so that I can do co-op campaign


----------



## Twilit (Jun 14, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Scout --> Vehicle mode --> Boost --> Robot mode + melee -->  Shotgun.
> 
> Every fucking time; I have never lost using this strategy.  Instant kill, and quick getaway with boosted vehicle mode again.  Rinse, repeat.


Really good strategy. Just memorize where the Health Beacons are. You can probably get 2-3 kills before going to get health.



Anybody else hoping for at least one Sniper Friendly map? Molten doesn't really do it for me. Granted, running around with the ScatterBlaster is tons more fun.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 14, 2010)

The Sniper Rifle has been nerfed anyway so I don't see that happening much. You are rewarded for Run and Gun anyway in this game so please keep it that way, leave sniping and camping to MW2


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 14, 2010)

dudes how do you guys have this game already?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 14, 2010)

360 has mp demo.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 14, 2010)

Scout is over powered. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbKrgVqOwRE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm thinking of giving in FF13 for this next friday, any objections?  I've actually not got that much money so I might give in a couple more games, definitely FF13 though. It sucks


----------



## Ronin0510 (Jun 18, 2010)

I have the wii version and ps3 version preordered. I'z excited. The demo is helping the waiting game pretty good too.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 18, 2010)

Apparently a lot of people in the US have been given their copy early  I jealous.


----------



## Twilit (Jun 18, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Apparently a lot of people in the US have been given their copy early  I jealous.


The fuck, where?

I SHALL FIND THEM.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 18, 2010)

I know of Sears, locations are popping up all over 

Btw, will anyone on the Xbox be playing this? My Gamertag is SirHaxelot, lets go play story mode together :vuvu


----------



## Talon. (Jun 18, 2010)

love the demo  i wanna get the damn game sooooo baddd


----------



## Ronin0510 (Jun 20, 2010)

Yeah my buddies on TFW forums have been getting it at Sears, also in escalation mode there is a rumor(with pics) that you can play as Zeta Prime!!!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 20, 2010)

2 more days to go. 

Also live stream up.



Anyone want to go through campaign with me on the 23rd, I'm sure my gamestop won't have it till then.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Jun 20, 2010)

yeah in that you can see the zeta prime thing lol. i'm so excited for this game. I am getting it for the PS3 and Wii so my son and I can play together.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 20, 2010)

played the MP demo it sucked


----------



## Ronin0510 (Jun 20, 2010)

Wow you're the first person I have seen not like it. What turned you off?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 20, 2010)

I find it boring, ugly and just bad.

it reminded me of the 3D shooters from 10 years ago.

I didn't like any of it.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Jun 20, 2010)

lol that sucks.maybe you could rent it when it comes out and see more of the full package.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 20, 2010)

More likely that he got his arse handed to him and that's why he doesn't like it.


Also, everyone make note that you can adjust the camera speed in the Options->Controls menu, I have mine at 70-90.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 20, 2010)

Renting games here is forbidden pretty much


----------



## JimmyVegas (Jun 20, 2010)

its like love or hate with the demo, i showed three friends the demo, 2 couldnt stop making gay jokes about bumblebee and the other and myself think its awesome


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 20, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> More likely that he got his arse handed to him and that's why he doesn't like it.
> 
> 
> Also, everyone make note that you can adjust the camera speed in the Options->Controls menu, I have mine at 70-90.



I didn't get my arse kicked. I played the game for about a hour.

I honestly didn't like it.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Jun 20, 2010)

Thats sucks you couldnt rent it and really try it out. I love the demo and cant wait for the full game. I'm going on vacation for two weeks so I will have plenty of time to play it too. I am excited.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 21, 2010)

I smell... bullshit.


----------



## Nice Gai (Jun 21, 2010)

Love the Demo. I am addicted to it. Cant wait for the game tomorrow!


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm in UK so have to wait a little bit longer  I've got it on my online rental list, hopefully it'll come on thursday/friday


----------



## Ronin0510 (Jun 21, 2010)

I got my pickup notification email from bestbuy today!!! Itz so close cant wait till tomorrow.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm still bummed that us UK people can seemingly only get Demolisher via pre-order  I'm sure that DLC will change that eventually. I'll be renting this but it'll be one of the few games I will actually go on to buy later.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 21, 2010)

I have to say, I'm not a fan of them exploding right away when they die, they aren't Mobile Suits.


----------



## Nice Gai (Jun 21, 2010)

Just got my notification from Gamestop. Game on tomorrow. Starscream for real! Gamertag: Kamina44


----------



## Ronin0510 (Jun 21, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I'm still bummed that us UK people can seemingly only get Demolisher via pre-order  I'm sure that DLC will change that eventually. I'll be renting this but it'll be one of the few games I will actually go on to buy later.



i have news for you...


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 21, 2010)

But Blockbuster sucks


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 21, 2010)

Fuck you Yanks.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 21, 2010)

I agree


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm gonna fuck you right in the spark.


----------



## Twilit (Jun 21, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I have to say, I'm not a fan of them exploding right away when they die, they aren't Mobile Suits.


That's only for headshots and Melee, right?


----------



## Nice Gai (Jun 21, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> I'm gonna fuck you right in the spark.



You got to grow some nuts and bolts first!


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 21, 2010)

Oh snap!


----------



## Ronin0510 (Jun 22, 2010)

i thought i was helping......


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 22, 2010)

Twilit said:


> That's only for headshots and Melee, right?



From what I've seen it's for all, just 8 hours till I get my hands on the game.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 22, 2010)

How is the game, yanks?


----------



## Nice Gai (Jun 22, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> How is the game, yanks?



Played a little bit last night. They had the full game at Best Buy to play. It wasnt bad but I couldnt play long because I didnt want to spoil myself. Its only 7:45 AM here. Going to go pick it up at Noon.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 22, 2010)

The Universal Greeting works all the time...


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 22, 2010)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> *The Universal Greeting* works all the time...



 All Hail Lord Megatron?


----------



## Nice Gai (Jun 22, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> All Hail Lord *Starscream*?



Thats better


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 22, 2010)

FEW EVER LEAD, STARSCREAM....


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 22, 2010)

Focus your fire on the little one!

"Hey!Who are you calling little?"


----------



## Twilit (Jun 22, 2010)

Just played a solid hour of Multiplayer, gotta go watch the Argentina game now 


It's so great. The Scientist and Scout are my favorites, though Leader is also awesome. Scientist has really low health (3 Bars) so distance is key. Leader can ram enemies in Car Form, and it's really strong. 


Soo soo good


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 22, 2010)

3? 

How much Energon does a Leader have in that case? I'm gonna assume 6 like a Soldier but it could be 5 to balance it out with the 4 that the Scout has 

Also I'm very jealous of you having the game  I should be getting it on thursday/friday in the mail. Are you on Xbox? Wanna Escalate together over the weekend?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 22, 2010)

EPIC STAN BUSH SONG FTW


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHX0yNaaiFI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 22, 2010)

just came in, they gave it a 9.0


----------



## Ronin0510 (Jun 22, 2010)

i have to get mine tomorrow.....dis sukz lol. anyone get jazz and shockwave? thats what i'm going for.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 22, 2010)

I got my copy, installing right now.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Jun 22, 2010)

360 or PS3? Did you get an exclusive character?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 22, 2010)

PS3, no exclusive.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 22, 2010)

I'll get my PS3 game tomorrow with Shockwave  Sephiroth! You should add me.

PSNID: SaigoAnchuu


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 22, 2010)

My Gamertag is SirHaxelot, and here's a warning: I am great on the demo and therefore once I get started on the full thing, I will find you, and I will kill you. Many times over.

Also, I've just been watching HGO's Scientist vid. Goddamn, they really do only have 3 blocks of health but they just seem so goddamn cool  I think a patch is needed to buff 'splash damage' a bit but everything about this looks fantastic, and I'm delighted it's gotten fantastic reviews so far.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 22, 2010)

Rented it, should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm so pumped for this game, no joke! I think I'll be a Scientist Class, but I'll try everything out


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 23, 2010)

Apparently the Scientist's 3rd killstreak is a rocket turret that is a 1HKO for anything you shoot at, you get 9 shots with it  The thing is how the hell do you get to 7 kills when you've only got 3 health bars, any melee attack will kill you even if you've got 100% health.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 23, 2010)

I can't imagine that being practical xD


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 23, 2010)

You have to play smart as a scientist, abuse them turrets.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 23, 2010)

I got it yesterday, anyone on the PS3 who wants to play some Escalation with me add me Im Saint_Spike_818


----------



## Twilit (Jun 23, 2010)

Beat the Autobot campaign with two buddies last night, and a ton of online. My levels are currently 5,6,3,1, respectively.

The Scientist is such a boss. EMP Shotgun for a quick kill, fly away, take out some Vehicles, etc. He's a fantastic character, and once you learn to evade what little damage he can take, he's a great player.

I never use Warrior, he's a piece of shit IMO


----------



## SurgeV1? (Jun 23, 2010)

My gametag is SurgeV1, if anyone wants to do campaign with mee.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 23, 2010)

Twilit said:


> I never use Warrior, he's a piece of shit IMO



Soldier is quite useful! I've been dominating on the demo using that class, I think the main thing about using each class is knowing what to do in combat against each and every other class.

However, obviously being that I'm on the demo I'm completely unprepared for combat against Scientists and Leaders.



SurgeV1™ said:


> My gametag is SurgeV1, if anyone wants to do campaign with mee.



Added! I'm SirHaxelot.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 23, 2010)

Warrior = Soldier in demo?

Heard they changed a few things.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah it's Soldier, same thing really.

If Lovefilm don't ship this game out to me tomorrow I'm going to pre-order it with a day to go, I can get either Demolishor or Jazz. Any suggestions on which I should go for? Concerning the actual time it'll take to receive the game I'd probably prefer to go for Demolishor  Just concerning the two vehicles, I prefer Sideswipe _immensely_ to Bumblebee and Jazz, and I figure I could use any of Megatron/Brawl/Demolishor in all honesty. I wish their abilities would be posted online though 

 Mind you I do still think that all pre-order characters will be available as DLC later on anyway in about a month.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 23, 2010)

I hate... all of you.  I'm at work and the game is unopened on my bedroom...


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 23, 2010)

Where the fuck is the GT review. >_<


----------



## Twilit (Jun 23, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Where the fuck is the GT review. >_<


This.


I have a feeling they won't like it, not sure why.


Scientist Dogfights <3


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 23, 2010)

Everyone has given the game a great review so far, I don't particularly care for GT (when did they matter?) but hey, so long as it's good I won't complain


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 23, 2010)

Just got home! The game is installing now... it installs slowly... it's only at 30% in five minutes


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 24, 2010)

On chapter 4, did first 3 with a friend. Pretty fun game for sure. Not amazing but it's defiantly a fun transformers game. Best one yet for sure!


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 24, 2010)

Crazy, you really need how to spell that word already. xd Definitely. Like definite + ly. Also, 'must have' or 'must've', not '-insert verb- of'.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 24, 2010)

One thing I'm sad about is that this game has frozen twice on me.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 24, 2010)

Lol           PS3.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 24, 2010)

Only happen online, so it might be because of laggy games.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 24, 2010)

Lol         PS3.


----------



## Twilit (Jun 24, 2010)

Killstreaks feel a lot more rewarding on here then the 3,5,7s for CoD.

Harder to get. Each firefight is so intense


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jun 24, 2010)

So how's the game? Is it good? I might get it next week.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 24, 2010)

Just ordered from Shopto, will hopefully come tomorrow morning with a free Starscream figure  Dat's right


----------



## The World (Jun 24, 2010)

My brother just got this game for the 360, I wonder how good it is...........


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 24, 2010)

Last part of the Trypticon fight is so effing frustrating. >_<


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 24, 2010)

I agree mang

I finally beat it today


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 24, 2010)

Just beat the single-player on the medium difficulty, gonna go online now.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 24, 2010)

All who play on the PS3 should add me, sometimes my online lags and says 0 people are playing all of the online modes and I need friends to play with!!!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 24, 2010)

I did               .


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 24, 2010)

THIS GAME IS FLIPPING AWESOME!!! Started playing it like 2 hrs ago... the controls take some getting used to.. but damn its awesome


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 24, 2010)

In robot form, the game looks mad Metal Arms: Glitch in the System, I'm definitely gonna give this a try.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 24, 2010)

@lk3mizt: You should add me on PSN! What's your ID? Mine's SaigoAnchuu


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 24, 2010)

@lk is on Xbox, we're gonna tackle Escalation tomorrow


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 24, 2010)

Dammit!  Well... I have my own friends...


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 24, 2010)

Is this game worth a look?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 24, 2010)

It depends on what you're looking for. 

fan of transformers? Yes.

fan of third person shooters? Yes.

fan of the original G1 cartoon? Yes.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 24, 2010)

I'll enjoy it then ^^


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jun 24, 2010)

how is the online campaign mode anyone on xbox...gonna buy tomorrow


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 25, 2010)

Online campaign is supposedly pretty fun but I'm going to do it solo first. There's just something about playing a boss and having someone else defeat it for you the first time you play that is dreadfully unrewarding.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jun 25, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Online campaign is supposedly pretty fun but I'm going to do it solo first. There's just something about playing a boss and having someone else defeat it for you the first time you play that is dreadfully unrewarding.



I rarely play single player mode on my games unless there is no online campaign


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 25, 2010)

Fair enough dawgizzle


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 25, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> @lk is on Xbox, we're gonna tackle Escalation tomorrow



yeaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 25, 2010)

Should be arriving in an hour dawg, lemme unlock some characters first then we'll go sick


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 25, 2010)

Suggest everyone picks up this game if you had any doubts, really fantastic.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 25, 2010)

360 players, feel free to add (just mention NF and your nick on here): Sir0Slick, the 0 is a zero.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 25, 2010)

PSN players, feel free to add (just mention NF and your nick on here): PredaconRampage.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm having a blast with the game, but I gotta say I'm really disappointed with create mode. I came to terms that it would be really limited with the chassis' and all, but it's the selection of colors that shocks me. For Autobots I can only use red, yellow, blue, green, and orange; I can't use black, white, gray, or purple... but those are the only colors I can use for Decepticons. WTF?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 25, 2010)

Yeah, they dropped the ball with the customization, here's to hoping they fix that and host migration in patches.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 25, 2010)

What is this? A good transformers game?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 25, 2010)

Transformers: Armada was fucking rad, too.


----------



## JustDoIt (Jun 25, 2010)

Zaru said:


> What is this? A good transformers game?



I have not tried the game yet. I will rent it or buy it as soon as it comes to my town. (I hope it will be today or next days)

Some people say that it is the only good tranformers game. I hope thats true. However do not forget a Trans game that came out long ago for PS2. I do not say that it was fantastic but for that time and techonology back then I think that it was really great transformers game. (really do not remember the exact title)

The create robot thing really dissapoints me as well in this game. (as seen from the trailers etc..) They could easily work it out great so some robots be different from others not only colors. Well there will be more Transformers games from the same team as they said because this cannot be fixed from patches.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 25, 2010)

ROTF wasn't completely awful though, the game not the movie that is.



> Transformers: Armada was fucking rad, too.


Yeah this.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 25, 2010)

Transformers: Armada?

You mean this game:


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 25, 2010)

how are you guys takling the campaign mode?

i started with one deceptacon mission then one autobot mission then another deceptacon mission and an autobot mission... but the story didn't really make sense in the autobots part so since then i've been playing only the deceptacon missions. On the final one now.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 25, 2010)

It's chronological as the Chapter numbers would suggest. I did Decepticons, finished it, and now the Autobots campaign starts where the D-cons one ends.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 26, 2010)

It goes Decepticon and then Autobots, ye.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 26, 2010)

Most definitely. Lots of original voice-actors, good diversity, lots of nods to series.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 26, 2010)

good game playing the autobot campaign right now.

the mission where u have to protect ratchet while he helps omega is pretty annoying


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 26, 2010)

You picked a up copy eh Hagi, were gonna need to co-op or fight together sometime.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jun 26, 2010)

just started playing this morning...its fun although I did have to restart once cause I got stuck in the air in the vent shaft...lame


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 26, 2010)

That sucks... I haven't had to restart yet, but no doubt some patched and DLC will be coming out soon


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 26, 2010)

I hope they patch the freezing and online problems soon.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 26, 2010)

In my humble opinion..

Patch:
-Host Migration 
-freezing issues 
-Sometimes it says there are "0" people in every type of multiplayer match.. and then I cant find one. Fix this as well.
-More color customizations for autobots/decepticons

DLC:
-skins from Armada, G1, and Animated.
-skins of the drones.
-add new gameplay maps including Earth and the Moon base from Armada, and Unicron
-add new exclusive levels to go with the skins, like episodes from G1, or Armada. 
-add two new classes, one specific to autobots and the other decepticons to add some flair. 
-be able to actually create your own transformer down to the arm pieces, leg pieces, torso, head, voice, color, markings, battle scarred, glow color, and transformation, melee weapon, regular weapon... make each gameplay affecting item cost points so you can't overdo your character.

A few of them are far fetched, but it would turn this game into probably my favorite game of all time. Seriously.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 26, 2010)

Heard this game sucks ha


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 26, 2010)

Nova said:


> Heard this game sucks ha



You heard wrong...ha


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 26, 2010)

Yeah you heard way wrong lol.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 26, 2010)

okay... this trypticon battle is fucking irritating


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 26, 2010)

haha havin twubble?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 26, 2010)

WHAT THE FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!!!

I DEFEATED TRYPTICON!!!

I FUCKING GOT THE ACHIEVEMENT!

AND I SOMEHOW FUCKING DIED!!! NOW I HAVE TO START ALL OVER AGAIN!! WHAT THE FUCKING FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 26, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> WHAT THE FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!!!
> 
> I DEFEATED TRYPTICON!!!
> 
> ...



You got the achievement and still died. 

God hates you


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 26, 2010)

^ Finally beat the damn thing 


i nearly broke my TV when it happened  

edit: omg lol! Trypticon actually killing you after you defeated him IS AN ACHIEVEMENT! 

crazy fuckers 

here's the achievement "First We Crack the Shell...

Get smashed by Trypticon's hand as he falls into the energon goo in One Shall Stand."


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 26, 2010)

haha is he any harder than Omega Supreme? I just beat Omega this morning


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 27, 2010)

I found Omega incredibly easy (only died once during the battle) whereas Trypticon made me want to go to High Moon Studios and punt whoever designed that Boss fight in the head.

Anyone been doing Escalation Mode? Wave 8 is the highest I can get to on a consistent level before teamwork gets thrown out the window and everyone dies because they're trying to solo each wave.

The very first people I did Escalation with were very team based, they helped me get the Repair Ray when I was Soundwave so I could repair/revive others whilst hiding behind a barrier & sentry gun. Luckily I was able to find the main guy of the group before he got lost in the 'Recent Players Online' list so I might have a go with his gang again, we need Team NF on Escalation sooner or later though  Me, @lk, Hang and one more


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jun 27, 2010)

Hagi said:


> the mission where u have to protect ratchet while he helps omega is pretty annoying


 
That was very brutal, they just come in waves and I was getting butchered while trying to protect Ratchet.


----------



## Twilit (Jun 27, 2010)

I called it . Gametrailers only gave it a 7.7


Pickiest sons of bitches ever


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 27, 2010)

i haven't tried escalation mode yet... maybe tonight


----------



## Twilit (Jun 27, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> i haven't tried escalation mode yet... maybe tonight


It's a great time if you've got some friends with ya.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 27, 2010)

You know... Scientists are much better suited for regular deathmatch rather than team matches or escalation..


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jun 28, 2010)

I just finished the first mission, damn the game is awesome. 

Although I'm really had a lot of problems fighting the tanks(?), the armored guys that carry that big cannon, I saw the tip to flank them but there were 2 of them and they were watching each other's back which made it incredibly difficult to get behind them. In the end, I dunno how but my A.I team mates took them out.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 28, 2010)

Use LoS. You can shoot from behind an object but they generally can't hit you.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 28, 2010)

A patch is coming soon, hooray.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 28, 2010)

Sephiroth, sauce? I would love one but I want to know what it's fore specifically


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 28, 2010)

It's displayed on the 360 message that displays when you go online.



> Thank you to all the fans for your support! Our first patch is almost ready. The patch fixes several issues, including lost XP when a host quits a game. Please continue to check back for more updates.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh, sweet! I thought you had the PS3 version of the game though?

Anyways, I'm about to go play some multiplayer. Like to join?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 28, 2010)

I do, but got it from some 360 players.

Also nah, not right now.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 28, 2010)

Ah I see.

Alright, well I'll be on for a while so send me an invite if you desire. Got my Mic to work as well now so that's a big help. See everyone later. PSNID is SaigoAnchuu if ya wanna play.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 29, 2010)

Just got the HMW achievement, that was tough 

Was autobots, I was Silverbolt (Barrier for support), other kid was Air Raid (a fan favourite it seems because of cloak), and we kept surviving on that top bridge whereas Arcee and Optimus kept failing. Anyway, a tank came along in wave 15 so I pooled my 800 points towards it for Air Raid (he had about 900), which then left me with fuck all for the rest of the wave so I had to pick off scraps to pay for new ammo 

Somehow some way we got it, all died on wave 16 next though


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 29, 2010)

I just bought the strategy guide for some reason.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 30, 2010)

Just had this glitch on Escalation Mode, I recorded it


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 30, 2010)

the only time I glitched when I was Bumblebee so I didn't get to look around.

This game could of used maybe 3 more months of polish.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 30, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I found Omega incredibly easy (only died once during the battle) whereas Trypticon made me want to go to High Moon Studios and punt whoever designed that Boss fight in the head.
> 
> Anyone been doing Escalation Mode? Wave 8 is the highest I can get to on a consistent level before teamwork gets thrown out the window and everyone dies because they're trying to solo each wave.
> 
> The very first people I did Escalation with were very team based, they helped me get the Repair Ray when I was Soundwave so I could repair/revive others whilst hiding behind a barrier & sentry gun. Luckily I was able to find the main guy of the group before he got lost in the 'Recent Players Online' list so I might have a go with his gang again, we need Team NF on Escalation sooner or later though  Me, @lk, Hang and one more



I got to Round 15, but that was because I was put in a match where they were on Round 14


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 30, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFHQcKxFd7E[/YOUTUBE]

Till All are One by Stan Bush [Full Version]


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 30, 2010)

St. Jimmy said:


> I got to Round 15, but that was because I was put in a match where they were on Round 14



Yeah I've just got the achievement myself with another dude yesterday, we started off from the first wave, I was Silverbolt (awesome Shuttle design but Barrier is awesome) and he was Air Raid, we just hid up top and sniped .

Also dudes, this weekend is Double XP weekend. So expect LOTS more people to be online. All my classes are level 10 except for Leader which is 16. I will be on Power Struggle, Code of Power and Extinction as I've found I have the best results playing those games.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 30, 2010)

Double XP?! Nice! I'll be playing like a monster!!


----------



## Saiko (Jul 1, 2010)

Just a Question Guys.

Ive heard this Game has a Co-Op Mode.

Does it work per Lan too ? 

Or is Internet needed for that ?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 1, 2010)

I think it's internet only but I could be wrong.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 1, 2010)

Fun game is fun. Glad I checked it out. Not too far in it, but it seems solid.


----------



## Alien (Jul 2, 2010)

Saiko said:


> Just a Question Guys.
> 
> Ive heard this Game has a Co-Op Mode.
> 
> ...



Nope, no LAN.


> Another thing that is missing from the game is its LAN support for PC. Its very unfortunate that the game has no LAN support whatsoever. You can?t play a network game



A lof of people are pissed about that.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Jul 2, 2010)

Game is awesome, and first DLC confirmed!



> Become the ultimate weapon and wage war in four new maps – engage in multiplayer combat in HAVOC and FORTRESS or fend off waves of Autobots in DISTRICT, and Decepticons in FORSAKEN, two new Escalation mode maps. Also gain access to 5 characters and their chassis for use in Escalation mode and Multiplayer character creation; SCATTERSHOT, ONSLAUGHT, DEMOLISHOR, SHOCKWAVE and JAZZ are ready for battle. Fight to the end in the war that started it all! There are no refunds for this item.


 I'm guessing a new Autobot tank and a new Decepticon leader! And of course the preorder characters (great, I had no opportunity to get them here in Fnland!!!)


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 2, 2010)

Were already getting the preorder characters? 

Take that idiots who bought codes on ebay for $100.


----------



## Twilit (Jul 2, 2010)

I'll probably hold off on the DLC. I haven't played enough yet to decide which maps I like and Dislike.

And give me a damned StarScream Multiplayer Chassis.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 2, 2010)

There needs to be Chassi(plural?) for the original G1 characters most certainly.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 2, 2010)

Where did you find that DLC news?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 2, 2010)

> Become the ultimate weapon and wage war in four new maps – engage in multiplayer combat in HAVOC and FORTRESS or fend off waves of Autobots in DISTRICT, and Decepticons in FORSAKEN, two new Escalation mode maps. Also gain access to 5 characters and their chassis for use in Escalation mode and Multiplayer character creation; SCATTERSHOT, ONSLAUGHT, DEMOLISHOR, SHOCKWAVE and JAZZ are ready for battle. Fight to the end in the war that started it all! There are no refunds for this item.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 2, 2010)

Hope it's soon cause still find the Multiplayer fun.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah I'd just found the leak links myself, thanks. I'll definitely be buying this DLC because I'm loving this game, plus it'll also be spiting all the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who bought Demolishor/Jazz/Shockwave codes for like $100


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 2, 2010)

It's true it shall be fun haha xD I'll buy it probably ^^


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 3, 2010)

Anyone been doing much with the double XP? I got 11,500 in a match before.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 3, 2010)

Double starts today oh yeah!!! Gonna go home and... fireworks with the girlfriend 

MOTHER FUCKING IM PLAYING IT TOMORROW.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 3, 2010)

Before I was 10/10/10/Leader 16, now I'm 12/12/17-Leader/17-Soldier.

Fuck yeeeaarrr. Got the Kup achievement as well as my combined levels equaled 50, I'm gonna try and balance each class as close to 20 as possible before the XPx2 ends sometime tomorrow. Unless of course the monday is also a bank holiday in American too 

Just got 13,500xp as a Scientist, 25+ kills 

Drain + Shockwave combo is great


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 3, 2010)

Deathmatch and Conquest are the places to be.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm doing Power Struggle, I'm just... good at it 

Conquest is a big help obviously with each node netting you 300xp.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 4, 2010)

Need the patch already on ps3, I'm starting to get pissed off that everytime I try to join a game it says the host left, it happen like 20 times in row.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 4, 2010)

Host leaving is total BS... also, anyone had the issue where you try to get a match online, find no one, leave the lobby and go to the multiplayer main menu to find a game, see that there are 3000-6000 players online, yet somehow "0" people on every game type? Fuck that shit. Hate exiting to the main menu to fix this every time.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 5, 2010)

Played alot today with a friend. Leveled up my scout class to 14. Just 11 more levels to go, double XP helped alot!


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 5, 2010)

I started playing as the Soldier, but my Primaries are going to be Scout and Scientist.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jul 5, 2010)

Ugh, I can't aim properly at all in vehicle mode. I wonder why they always pump up the mouse sensitivity for vehicles in these games. Is the shitty aiming also in Multiplayer mode?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 5, 2010)

I have no idea what you're talking about o.o I think maybe you just suck. lol because if I'm a scout I always use vehicle mode in for that rapidfire shooting.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jul 5, 2010)

Its sort of like when I turn the mouse to aim, it moves too much, basically like the mouse sensitivity is increased


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 5, 2010)

I play it on the PS3, sounds like a personal problem bro. Maybe fix the mouse?


----------



## Twilit (Jul 5, 2010)

My fucking game froze 3 times today 


There have been a lot of laggy servers, makes the game impossible to enjoy. At it's best, it's fantastic.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 5, 2010)

I have no laggy servers ever... I think you should maybe get a better connection? Are you wireless? Try an ethernet cable if you are, it helps me tenfold.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 6, 2010)

I demand us Xboxers have a Escalation game together sometime soon 

There's me (SirHaxelot), Hangatyr (Sir0Slick), @lk, and then anyone else got any NF friends to play? We will need at least 2 players with Mics, me and Hangy have them though


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 6, 2010)

You might wanna get a translator for Red Minotaur, though. xD


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 6, 2010)

My scouse can not be contained


----------



## Twilit (Jul 7, 2010)

I'd be game for some escalation. Add me, whenever.

NxD Wyld3 Fyre


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 7, 2010)

24 kills and 0 deaths...I'm the fucking KING of scouts!


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 7, 2010)

crazymtf your scout and my scientist are gonna foit.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 7, 2010)

Scientist is the hardest class for me to fight seeing as they have a damn sentinel who seems through my cloak


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 7, 2010)

I realized that the scientists seem most versatile since they have the disguise, sentinel, shockwave, etc. Good for both solo play and team.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 7, 2010)

I find the disguise to be worthless with players who know how to play.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 7, 2010)

I know how to play, and it works on me every now and then. Who are you to decide who does/doesn't know how to play?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 7, 2010)

What?

10char


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 7, 2010)

well disguise works for me anyways. Sorry if my last post sounded retarded. I did it twice while I was at work.  (sounded retarded I mean)


----------



## Ronin0510 (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm looking forward to it. Fuck you Kotick


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 22, 2010)

And hopefully a patch with Host Migration


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 22, 2010)

Host Migration doesn't exist in any other console game other than Modern Warfare, right? Not gonna happen. We get saved XP if a Host leaves now anyway so that's good enough for me.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 22, 2010)

I guess

I still want it though


----------



## Ronin0510 (Jul 22, 2010)

yeah, unfortunately no mention of a patch yet. i'm hoping they will announce the patch this monday and it will be included with the DLC.


----------



## JustDoIt (Jul 22, 2010)

I finally rent this game.....All I have to say is that the solo campaign is not something interesting and good. However everything changes when it comes to multiplayer, clearly fantastic, real transformer players chase you to death, tanks, planes and everything..... Multiplayer that worths playing


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 22, 2010)

Not interesting or good? You're off your rocker boy. I love single player, but multiplayer is where it's at yeah.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Jul 23, 2010)

Apparently someone stated on a diff forum I visit, that HM mentioned at the SDCC that a patch for the low ammo complaint(I never had that problem) was coming but no word on the MP bugs


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 23, 2010)

I've bought my points for the DLC already


----------



## JustDoIt (Jul 23, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Not interesting or good? You're off your rocker boy. I love single player, but multiplayer is where it's at yeah.



Maybe the most balanced multiplayer ever......


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 23, 2010)

And it's still unbalanced, which is saying something about the rest of Multiplayer games


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 23, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> And it's still unbalanced, which is saying something about the rest of Multiplayer games



What? You guys are nuts. Where in the multiplayer is it unbalanced?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 23, 2010)

Whirlwind/Warcry are by far the most broken abilities going in the game.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 23, 2010)

You can call anything broken if you don't know how to take care of it. 

Whirlwind, have you tried taking a step back and shooting at it? It only really works if you're right up close and personal, and you shouldn't really be that close to a soldier in the first place

warcry isn't broken either.. I don't see how you can think it is. that's like saying the scouts invisibility is broken, which it's not. You just have to figure out the best ways of taking people out with it. When I first started playing as the jet, I was destroying everyone. Is the jet broken? Nope. I just knew how to use it's mobility in a hit and run tactic in regular deathmatch.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 23, 2010)

Scouts invisibility isn't broken. 

Whirlwind is best avoided by either jumping up and transforming into a jet, or out melee-ing them. Most people now are levelled up enough to have defensive protection whilst in WW, or they have manoeuvrability so stepping away and shooting is a very unwise tactic.

And Warcry is incredibly broken though I don't particularly care as I use it a lot with my Banshee class.

For what it's worth I think Scout is the worst class out of the lot.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 23, 2010)

You aren't explaining anything, you aren't saying why it's broken.. how in the world is Warcry broken? 

Also, dude, stepping away and shooting is an unwise tactic... have you actually tried these tactics or are you simply assuming they don't work? Because I play this game pretty often, and it seems to work pretty well for me.

Also, for what it's worth, I've taken out 19 people in deathmatch with a scout, because I know how to use the class fairly well.(not as well as I've mastered the Jet form, but pretty well). 

I'm going to assume this is just a very biased opinion, because in most aspects you're wrong. But, can't take your opinion from you. I still thoroughly enjoy the game, even when I lose.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 23, 2010)

I was playing at the time so couldn't exactly write out essays.

Basically, I don't like using the Scout that much (although I never go on Team Deathmatch where it is used best), I tend to play Countdown to Extinction/Power Struggle where it's a rather useless class unless you use Dash/Leg Servos. The cloak doesn't provide as much of a boost to your playing style as Warcry/Whirlwind does.

Just asking, what levels are you so far? That may explain things really, on the Xbox community it's all just Whirlwind and Warcry/Fusion/Hop spam.


----------



## JustDoIt (Jul 23, 2010)

Guys seriously....I am quite harsh with such games (not incredible graphics and gameplay like GOW, RDR etc..) and I insist that the multiplayer is extremely balanced.

Each class is unique and yes some can be used better in other modes and opposite. Well everyone has its advant and weakness, so if you have to play as good as you can and you will survive if you know how to use them


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 23, 2010)

> Just asking, what levels are you so far? That may explain things really, on the Xbox community it's all just Whirlwind and Warcry/Fusion/Hop spam.


Well that really blows, and I can see how that teeters your opinion. On the PS3 online, although not as many people play it, they all play their own way. My levels aren't too high, my scout and scientist are both around 12. Soldier and Leader aren't really my favorites, but they're fun in their own way, just not my style.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 23, 2010)

All my classes just got reset and I can't use Arcee/Slipstream for some reason 

FUCK YOU KOTICK


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 23, 2010)

kotick? Is your data deleted?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 23, 2010)

My levels were the same but all my classes had been set back to basically default, and I couldn't use the fembots. I just killed Omega Supreme again with Megatron and then they were available to use so I've more or less reverted things back to how they were.

Kotick is CEO of Activision/Blizzard and is a major asshole, he is to blame for everything in life


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 23, 2010)

At least it reverted. That could be a potentially nasty bug.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah I d/c'd out of a game, waited about 10 minutes to get back into another one and then everything was fucked 

Sorted now though, I'm doing Deathmatch with my Ghost Scout class, my current levels are

Scout 15
Scientist 23
Leader 21
Soldier 20


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah you're levels are higher than mine, lately I've been playing some GTA IV, Red Dead, Dead Space, and been hanging with my girlfriend and posting on this forum, as well as refining my new writing idea(needing an editor and someone to help refine my thoughts -_-)

Hopefully my levels jack up once I start playing again.


----------



## Light Yagami1 (Jul 23, 2010)

ahhh a very nice game to play I enjoy shooting other bots heads off


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 23, 2010)

That noise of their gears stopping, bolts popping, and sparks sizzling gives me chills. 

Well, not chills, but it sure is rewarding, getting headshots in campaign.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 23, 2010)

Ah, the old 'girlfriend' excuse :ho


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 23, 2010)

It's true. I have pics


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 23, 2010)

Ah its ok, I've just started dating someone myself, but if she gets in the way of my tranzformers she's getting the door shown to her


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 23, 2010)

My girlfriend owns a 360, and is absolutely gorgeous, so I win


----------



## Tormentor000 (Jul 24, 2010)

Huh...I might get War for Cybertron tomorrow, looks pretty awesome and creating your own transformer sounds badass. Should I get this on 360? Or PS3?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 24, 2010)

> While frame-rates and controller response are almost identical between the two games, the Xbox 360 looks and plays like it's v-synced - just the odd handful of frames overshoot their rendering time, leading to a tear right at the very top of the screen on the odd occasion. The PS3 version on the other hand, tears pretty much all of the time, from top to bottom, severely impacting visual consistency.
> 
> Transformers: War for Cybertron is still a cool game regardless of platform, but the perceived jump in quality simply through implementation of v-sync has a startlingly positive effect on the game, so for that reason, if you have the choice of platforms, the Xbox 360 release is the one to get.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 24, 2010)

I strongly disagree, especially after hearing minotaurs encounter with the online community.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 24, 2010)

Ech? said:


> I strongly disagree, especially after hearing minotaurs encounter with the online community.



So besides Minotaur experience, what other reasons do you have for picking the PS3 over the 360?

I'm not talking from personal experience as I'm still trying to finish the singleplayer(which has really become a slog), but if those layouts are effective, isn't there a chance that players on PS3 will pick up the trend too.

Though it seems like the game is having a hard time keeping players on both consoles.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 24, 2010)

> Though it seems like the game is having a hard time keeping players on both consoles.


This does seem true, not really sure why. Maybe not enough hardcore players picked it up, because it's a Transformers title? 

Besides the Minotaur experience? Well, that's really all I need. I personally don't experience screen tearing, and no one I've played the game in front of or who's played the game has noticed either. However Minotaur said the entire 360 community uses those two types? And the PS3 community is extremely diverse. Sometimes theres an even mix of all the chassis, sometimes it's half scientist half scout, sometimes it's all soldiers, sometime's it's no scientists, sometimes it's 2/3 leaders, 1/3 scout, it's always different. So it's really those two reasons alone, and in my opinion, that's more than enough for me to pick up the PS3 version instead.

I'd rather have unnoticeable screen tearing and a perfectly fun and balanced multiplayer over no screen tearing and a completely unbalanced multiplayer.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 24, 2010)

Community is fine on 360, everyone picks different classes. Can't talk on how people are, I'm always in party chat


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 24, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Community is fine on 360, everyone picks different classes. Can't talk on how people are, I'm always in party chat



Good choice


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 25, 2010)

Finished the singleplayer...eh. It really started to become a chore starting about halfway through. Tried a few rounds of multi, sucked at it more than usual. Seemed fine but nothing that particularly grabbed me. Disappointed that Escalation doesn't use a level-up system.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 25, 2010)

To be honest I don't like Escalation.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 25, 2010)

I love Escalation 

Autobot map is far easier than the Decepticon map however, I think they shall reverse the roles in the new DLC maps. Autobot map having Repair Sentries for a start shows it'll be more challenging.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 25, 2010)

Echø said:


> To be honest I don't like Escalation.



Considering how dull and samey the enemies are during the campaign, fighting through waves of them turns out to not be that great. Having some kind of character progression might've helped it make it a bit more interesting.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 25, 2010)

I feel like escalation could have been more fun if they designed the maps better, for areas that made it so it was easy to play as both robot and vehicle mode, but it was a small enclosed area(all of them!) made only for robot mode.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm definitely getting this game as soon as I have a PS3.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 26, 2010)

When you get it feel free to add me


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jul 26, 2010)

Echø said:


> When you get it feel free to add me



I probably won't be getting a PS3 until Christmas 2012, I'm gonna ask for a PSP + Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep Bundle Pack for Christmas this year.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 26, 2010)

A sequel will probably be out by then


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 26, 2010)

Shit, online for this game will probably be dead by then.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jul 26, 2010)

I might be able to get a PS3 earlier, if I got a job soon, which I doubt would happen, lol.

Anyways, back on-topic, game looks bad-ass from the trailers I've seen.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 26, 2010)

It is good. I mained the Scientist for a long time, but now I'm starting to really set my eyes on the scout.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh, double XP this weekend? Nice. I'll buy the DLC in a few weeks, maybe.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 27, 2010)

The new Escalation maps are interesting but it's tough getting to know what vendors are where 

Just got to wave 16 on the new Autobot one, we had a team of Jazz (me, for some reason I'm excellent with him), Scattorshot, Ratchet and Optimus Prime. Therefore, Warcry, 3 Barriers, a Moleculon Bomb and Sentry for whenever things got too tough and then an Omega Missle to take out those far away (like Titans). Was great


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 27, 2010)

What's the new DLC? I'm at work or I'd look it up myself


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 27, 2010)

5 new characters and 4 new maps.

Scattorshot = Omega Missle & Barrier
Onslaught = Omega Missile & Dash
Jazz = Moleculon Bomb & Barrier
Shockwave = Shockwave & Hover
Demolishor = Whirlwind & Ammo Beacon

2 maps are for Escalation, 2 are for Multiplayer (which I've not played in yet). There's also a Double XP weekend coming up to get everybody involved again, all my MP levels are around 20 so I'll be looking to hit Prime Mode


----------



## Castiel (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## crazymtf (Nov 13, 2010)

YAY number 2, love 1!


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 13, 2010)

So maybe the 2nd one will have Prime leaving Cybertron


----------



## Phunin (Nov 14, 2010)

Ugh, played this game at Best Buy or GameStop and I felt it was so bad, lmao. I Dunno how people can play this.


----------



## Wolfen Blitzer (Dec 13, 2010)

Looked pretty bad ass, gotta love the dem robots.


----------

